# Suspension base



## soapdude1970 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey gang,

My first shipment of suspension base arrived today..........Any idea when to add your additives (oatmeal, etc.) after it has melted?  Also should I add that AFTER I add FO & color?


Thanks!


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Jun 4, 2010)

yeah, you definitely want to color and fragrance first.

I never worked with a suspension base, but for a regular base I would wait until the soap temp gets around 120 deg f. to add suspended material.

Hopefully someone who has worked with this base will reply as well.

Good luck


----------



## soapdude1970 (Jun 4, 2010)

> yeah, you definitely want to color and fragrance first.
> 
> I never worked with a suspension base, but for a regular base I would wait until the soap temp gets around 120 deg f. to add suspended material.
> 
> ...





Thanks!   But I don't use a thermometer.  LOL


----------



## soapdude1970 (Jun 4, 2010)

So should I use a candy thermometer?   Also, shout I mix it all prior to pouring into molds?


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Jun 5, 2010)

A thermometer is pretty helpful if you want to get into things like suspension or mingling colors together.  Not a necessity mind you, you could just wait until your soap forms a good skin on top- remove or open the skin to add in your oatmeal or whatever.  Keeping track of the temp just gives you a little more control in identifying your window of opportunity to get the effects you want.

Again I should point out I am not familiar with suspension bases, I can't really say if you would be better off mixing in your additives before or after you pour into a mold- so maybe try doing a little of both?


----------



## lioness (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi there I just made a mix of champagne and blue raspberries today in a 4 oz rectangle mold. I did the first layer with the blue raspberry and I wanted it to look like seeds in it so I mixed in some poppy seeds. I colored it a red/fushia color. I did wait until it cooled a bit before I poured it into the molds but I should of waited longer until it made a skin on top as the seeds started to sink to the bottom. I stirred them in the mold which worked but when I unmolded them the texture in the top which should be smooth you could see my stir marks in the top. So my suggestion is to wait until its almost setting and then pour. The next layer I left clear with just a hint of yellow with the champagne scent. Its like the champagne and berries dessert yummy looking.


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 18, 2010)

champagne and blue raspberries sound amazing!!


----------

